# never send your dad to the groomers



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, so you all know the sordid tale of lucy, her fleas, and the girl who hunted them down. but wait~! there's more. we had my dad drop lucy off for a "flea treatment and a trim". well, apparently the groomer asked if he'd mind if she cut it very short... and he didn't







so here's my lucy, minus 1/2.









*mommy where did my hair go?









and it was almost long enough for a topknot

















what more is there to say?

*sorry for the poor quality of the pictures.. i had to do it quickly with my camera phone cuz SOMEBODY wouldn't shut up about the pictures









don't laugh too hard.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG she is SO cute!!!







Adorable short! I knew she would be!

cute cute cute!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hairlesscathairlesscathairlesscat


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i think its cute! Your camera has a good camera on it!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She is gorgeous. I think she likes it. She looks like she is smiling too.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

AW I think she looks very cute! And the topknot will grow quick,you'll see!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think Lucy is gorgeous!!
ur such a bad mommy thinking Lucy is ugly!!














jk

her hair will grow back in no time!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is ADORABLE!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable!

BTW, did your dad ever take you for a haircut when you were younger?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 2 2005, 02:41 PM
> *BTW, did your dad ever take you for a haircut when you were younger?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68219*


[/QUOTE]










my dad HAS always wanted a little johnny...

and my hair WAS suspiciously short in 4th grade...


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Jessica, she is just a cutie!! She'll be very comfortable this summer!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is adorable







.... Did I miss something... what did you mean by her being "hunt down" ???


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, she's just so sweet!!!





















I want her!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 2 2005, 03:04 PM
> *She is adorable
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh no, did you miss the flea saga??

i'll find the thread for you~!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She still looks like a Hot Cutie!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think she looks GREAT!! She's obviously happy with her new 'do!









-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 2 2005, 03:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












my dad HAS always wanted a little johnny...

and my hair WAS suspiciously short in 4th grade...









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68224
[/B][/QUOTE]







that cheered me up









Lucy looks adorable. I love her little big head














Just think, now she won't get as dirty/sandy on her SNAZZY beach walks


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I really think she looks adorable! It would be hard to make Lucy look bad though - she has the sweetest little face. If you want you can try the plastic barrettes that they sell for little girls. I have several for Chloe and they really stay in - even though she's in a puppy-cut and plays pretty hard.

You may actually come to love it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She's going to need some pretty bows to go with her new "do"!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She still looks adorable and it is going to grow back.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is the sweetest little face, I just wanna squeeze it!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I think she looks very cute!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

...







awww....theres absolutely nothing wrong with her--she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

It may be shorter than you wanted but its a great adn super cute short cut, I love it!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

awww, she's so precious. She looks teeny weeny short...Shrek would definitely squash her flat! 

It'll grow back before you know it--and by then you'll probably love the ease of a short cut and want to cut it again


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

She looks so cute. If I knew a groomer would do such a cute short cut I wouldn't be so nervous about taking Duke for his first cut


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Jun 2 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]







that cheered me up









Lucy looks adorable. I love her little big head














Just think, now she won't get as dirty/sandy on her SNAZZY beach walks








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68260
[/B][/QUOTE]










hahahah you're awesome


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks guys.. at least now i know people aren't staring at her in the street!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They are staring, that's because she is so cute and adorable.
It is really a very, very nice cut. I love it on her


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jun 2 2005, 04:57 PM
> *She's going to need some pretty bows to go with her new "do"!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68275*


[/QUOTE]

definitely~! :lol: i'm working on it


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree with the others. She looks really cute. She has the face for a cut like that. But the story itself if funny!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awwww shes adorable very cute, i like it, she looks like a lollipop lol i LOVE the pic with her head on her paws















She looks really cute i would like something like that on mitzi but i dont want to cut no hair from her head nothing , i like how lucy looks , how the hair from her face is all even in a line know what i mean??? 
And u know what now that mit has shorter hair i find her cuter and lucy is adorable but looks even CUTER with her new do, hmmm someone might go to the groomers tomorow


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

kallie/catchers mom....

this is the thread where i talk about hunting down the fleas


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 3 2005, 10:54 PM
> *kallie/catchers mom....
> 
> this is the thread where i talk about hunting down the fleas
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!







I misunderstood your post.... thought you were saying someone hunted Lucy down... I think I just read it too fast.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 3 2005, 10:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!







I misunderstood your post.... thought you were saying someone hunted Lucy down... I think I just read it too fast.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68778
[/B][/QUOTE]

ohhh LOL.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think she looks great


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I didn't read the whole thread to see, but was I the only one to mis-read the title and think that someone's dad was sent to the groomers TO GET GROOMED?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 2 2005, 02:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Joey on Friends about Rachel's hairless cat "It's not a cat".


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Honestly though. My Jill has never been cut. She is 5 1/2 months and her hair is long and straight. I am thinking of getting her done real soon. You precious pup has helped me make up my mind. I am calling the groomer on Monday. Your baby is gorgeous.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Jun 4 2005, 01:53 AM
> *I didn't read the whole thread to see, but was I the only one to mis-read the title and think that someone's dad was sent to the groomers TO GET GROOMED?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

you dork!! i thought of that after i typed it and sent it


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Jun 4 2005, 08:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Joey on Friends about Rachel's hairless cat "It's not a cat".








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68866
[/B][/QUOTE]

i love that one~!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, still looks very cute though


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

She looks too cute







. I am sorry about the top knot I cut Summers bangs when I first got her and its taken forever to grow them out but where getting there







She always looks like a mini sheep dog







no eyes :lol:


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is adorable and will stay cool this summer.


----------

